# Pressure Testing-Tool



## Tamfan (Jun 20, 2010)

Hi folks!

I've never used a Vacum/Pressure Tester to test for leaks on 2 Cyl carbs, but I'm wondering if I'm missing out on a useful tool.

I've seen some that are pretty expensive, like the Briggs Specialty Tool #19493.

I've seen Brake bleeding tools that look very similar, but I dont know if they can serve the same purpose.

What's everyone's thoughts on this type of tool?

Thanks


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

If you do a lot of small carburetor rebuilds, they are great for troubleshooting. However with the newer emission carburetors that have quite a few of non serviceable parts, I find myself replacing more carburetors then rebuilding. I hardly ever use mine anymore.


----------



## luckyvision (May 24, 2007)

You can use the mi-t-vac and an Irwin clamp to make a tester to check high & low speed check valves in carbs, but like 30 year said, those aren't servicable, & rebuilding won't help them. BUT, a sonic cleaner might free up those with stuck check valves making carb replacement uneeded...

another good use for the mi-t-vac is to check the condition of the crankshaft seals & engine gaskets. this requires using a piece of rubber gasket 1/8" thick or so inserted between the muffler & body to seal off the exhaust (tighten the exhaust back up) and some sort of adapter to seal where the carb mounts with a vacuume fitting for the tester.

the test is to first apply vacuume to the cylinder. & see if vacuume holds for 15 seconds. then apply pressure & it should also hold for 15 seconds. you do vacuume first because pressure tends to seal the crank seals giving a false 'pass'.

I'm a stihl tech & we have factory adapters to do this test, but most carbs mount with a similar bolt pattern, so a generic adapter fabed up would probably work on 'most' 2 strokes.

btw, if there is a pulse hose or passage, this needs to be blocked.

--Lucky


----------



## Tamfan (Jun 20, 2010)

Thanks 30 yr & Lucky. 

I do quite a bit of 2 cyl rebuilds and have an Ultrasonic cleaner which has been great.
I appreciate the advice. 

If I run across a bargain on one I may give it a shot.

Thx-PL


----------

